# CALGARY | Calgary City Centre | 160m | 524ft | 37 fl | Com | 47 fl | Pro



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://calgarycitycentre.ca/

http://calgarycitycentre.ca/gallery.php











































































> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=5822842&postcount=9226
> 
> by frinkprof


http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=47959

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=89735


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

sieradzanin1 said:


>


^^

The start of an office affair?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Seriousy, what is it with Calgary and twin towers? It's really starting to get boring.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Calgary Construction XXI

By RicoLance21

U/C



RicoLance21 said:


> *City Centre*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

SSP



Design-mind said:


> Starting to build the core.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hed_Kandi said:


> ^^
> 
> The start of an office affair?


:lol:

These are 2 decent office buildings, with a well designed base.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

SSP



Design-mind said:


> Thanks Surveyor Jim for the update. I finally got down there myself.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*8.28*


City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*10.1*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Nov. 13*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mafia, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

By Chadillaccc, SSP


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

While I don't expect every building in Calgary to rise to the standards of Norman Foster's magnificent Bow, these buildings are just a bit too far off the mark for my likings. They're just your basic blue boxes 101.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*6/5*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*6/18*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*7/24*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


*8/1*


DSC_1708 by earl_of_design, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/7*


City Centre and Barley Mill by LUMIN8, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/22*


DSC_3180 by earl_of_design, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/06*


465 by EvolvingNow, on Flickr


478 by EvolvingNow, on Flickr


474 by EvolvingNow, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/14*


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Calgary City Centre by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------

